#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  Astral Travel or Projection

## yogin

Hi friends have a nice time,

can you people give tips for astral travel or proper guide...

thanking you

with regards

----------


## NyxRaven

Thanks, Isabeau!

----------

